# MY 1st visible Au



## dtectr (Jul 30, 2010)

hey gang. 
Finally got these pictures back of gold foils from Fingers, trimmed solderless sections of cell phone boards, and even the fine traces from the _other_ side of one-sided memory sticks. it was still damp at this point, but shining like the sun!

One question - many of these foils are _VERY_ light and make rinsing & decanting or siphoning problematic as they tend to float. i rinsed w/HCl thru filter until no color change in filter paper - any suggestions? or should I just go on to HCl-Cl?

i have more Au in solution, but no where near enough to bother precipitating at this point.
Thanks for all the help here - I really appreciate it.
Jordan


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 30, 2010)

Wash the foils into a clean beaker with your spray bottle and process with HCl-Cl or poor man's AR.

Steve


----------

